# ideas for hanging light - Nano



## sr20det (16 May 2012)

Right, I am doing a bit of DIY for my light, plan was to have a hanging hood/light over tank, made from,   a buscuit tin that is square and attaching light inside (BC Cap). The shiny inside acting as a refelctor.

Plan was to have some wire hanging up to something.  That something is the problem. Its on a drawer unit, so i do not want to drill holes in the wood, and the wall either behind it.  Ideally, I could have placed it on a stand which may have supported a brakcet overhanging it via its weight?  Still can do this I guess?

ADA kinda style.

Does folk get what I mean :?:


----------



## sr20det (16 May 2012)

or






but of course on a much smaller scale


----------



## sr20det (16 May 2012)

Popped into B&Q seemed to have numerous pipes, copper and steel, and with pipe bender should be achievable to get the hanging side done. A welder might be used. Hmmm


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

How about some plumbing fittings. They have threaded elbows etc...


Keen to go green


----------

